# Linux-XP Desktop: The best migration Linux desktop in the world.



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2006)

Guys!

Today I read about Linux-XP Desktop at Neowin.
It has really gr8 interface and looks very close to Windows XP.  

*www.linux-xp.com/

*www.linux-xp.com/images/cover-lxpd-small.png

*Screenshots:* *www.linux-xp.com/gallery/

I think it'll be the Best distro for a newbie for Linux, which is migrating from Windows to Linux


----------



## JGuru (Sep 21, 2006)

*@Vishal, Have a look at Ubuntu Vista Theme!!! This one surely rocks!!!!!*

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/8691/ubuntulinuxvistaprofessionaldn9.th.jpg

 Here Ubuntu is using XGL for that great transparency effect.
 Download the *GNOME Vista Theme* from here
 Just extract the file *gnomevista.tar.bz2*. A directory by name *Gnome-Vista* 
 would be created. Under that directory you'll find a file called *HowToInstall*.
 Read it for full instructions in installing *GNOME Vista* Theme.


----------



## paragkalra (Sep 21, 2006)

looks great!!!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 21, 2006)

One question.
Why do people want to copy UI of other OS'es in some other OS?


----------



## JGuru (Sep 21, 2006)

@Mehul, That's because the guys are so familiar with Windows Looks!!!
 They want the Windows Looks in all the OSes they use!!!
 For me, I think Windows should look like Windows, & Linux should look like Linux,
 not Windows!!! But most guys have other ideas!!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 21, 2006)

I am not only talking about this but besides both windows and linux users also want to copy Mac *like* UI and 90% of them never used a Mac.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2006)

^^^
make it 99%
i too


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 21, 2006)

That's cause they get tired looking unique.


----------



## Sykora (Sep 21, 2006)

Because people strive to be different. As you can see, the glamour quotient of a windows theme for linux is far higher than that of a brilliant, but nevertheless linux theme. As for imitating Mac on windows, most people don't have a Mac. Either they're too expensive, or they are forced to use Windows at work, and prefer to use the same software at home. They however want to stand out by showing their peers that they can have both Mac and Windows functionality in at the same time.

I know the feeling, since i went through the same phase myself, of making my desktop look the snazziest, before I realized how useless an excercise it was.


----------



## knight17 (Sep 21, 2006)

The ubuntu theme looks nice, but I feel react os will be a great step in Linux, Even though I am a hardcore windows user I wish some more developers were working for it.(Like Fedora)


----------



## JGuru (Sep 23, 2006)

@Knight, I saw the screenshots of *React OS*. Believe me it's not going anywhere!!!
 React OS Linux looks like a Windows clone. Some of the configuration dialog are
 so similar to Windows!!! Sadly not even 1% of the Linux users use React OS!!
 And they have been & continue to be in existence for 10 years!!!


----------



## aku (Sep 23, 2006)

REACT OS IS NOT LINUX!!!
its a real clone of windows <win32> to be more precise. it can natively run most of the win32 apps.. adn cant run any linux app.. its jus like amd and intel. both of them are processors and evn have the x86 architecture but from diff. brandzz!...
I have already used linux xp.. man it rocks..
and react os... only time will tell


----------



## mehulved (Sep 23, 2006)

As far as I can remember React OS is sort of a dead project. I have tried using it. But, it can't simply detect my USB mouse, so I can't go any further than booting up. It also looks like Windows 98. Though it claims to have binary compatibility with Windows NT and XP. And as akuCracker said, it's not same as linux, in fact it's closer to Windows. Only thing is that React OS is open source.


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 23, 2006)

what a crap project. I dont understand why people give so much time to convince n00bies, while there are several other more important projects which needs developers to work upon.


----------



## samrulez (Sep 23, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> *@Vishal, Have a look at Ubuntu Vista Theme!!! This one surely rocks!!!!!*
> 
> *img148.imageshack.us/img148/8691/ubuntulinuxvistaprofessionaldn9.th.jpg
> 
> ...



Which graphics card do u have for XGL???


----------



## JGuru (Sep 23, 2006)

@Samrulez, It's a NVidia GC. For more on what Graphics cards are compatible with
 Ubuntu, Click here


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks cool !


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 7, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> *@Vishal, Have a look at Ubuntu Vista Theme!!! This one surely rocks!!!!!*
> 
> *img148.imageshack.us/img148/8691/ubuntulinuxvistaprofessionaldn9.th.jpg
> 
> ...


 Plz help me to install it. Details and step by step Plz
I am using VIA K8M800 onboard graphics will I be able to install it and my ubuntu is 64 bit


----------



## cpyder (Oct 13, 2006)

Just do what it says in <HowToInstall>.  You have to just copy the directories to where ever it says.  Extract file to, say Desktop.  Use sudo in a terminal -
Click  Applications-Accesories-Terminal

Type (hit enter after every line)

sudo cp -r /home/cpyder/Desktop/Gnome-Vista/glass-icons  /usr/share/icons
sudo cp -r /home/cpyder/Desktop/Gnome-Vista/LiNsta2 /usr/share/themes
sudo cp -r /home/cpyder/Desktop/Gnome-Vista/Almond-dark-blue.wsz /usr/share/xmms/skins/Almond-dark-blue.wsz

Notes:  
1.   replace </home/cpyder/Desktop/Gnome-Vista/> to the location where you have extracted the files.
2.   You may be asked for password after the first command.  Just provide Your user password and enter.
3.   Commands are case sensitive (i think) so take care.
4.   It worked with Ubuntu 6.06 32 bit.  Try for your version, may work.


----------

